# What would be the best hard liquor for disinfecting wounds?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi there fellow preppers.

I was thinking it would be a good idea to get some spirits for wounds. Also good to drink for pain of course.
What is the best for cleaning wounds? Does higher alcohol level kill more bacteria? from 40% to 50%?
I was thinking Vodka, try to get 50% stuff.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We go with Isopropyl Alcohol.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

So do we. Oh, and we don't take medical advice from movies.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Whiskey or Vodka orally B4 cleaning with isopro


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> So do we. Oh, and we don't take medical advice from movies.


I'm a paramedic, so I know ideally it would be great to have bags of saline and iodine disentfectant. And I will have that stuff but it has a shelf life.
I want some liquor for multi reasons and it lasts for a really long time. Last resort stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Get some really nasty 180 proof grain alcohol. Such as Ever Clear (if they still make that brand).
That way you won't be tempted to drink it all.

Since I'm allergic to spirits, I keep isopropyl on hand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Alcohol is not really for disinfecting wounds. In a no other option situation so times you have to do what you have to do. The stuff you drinking is not that effective.
Rubbing alcohol is also not the best choice.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Real long term what ever you call the home brew you make is what you use. I stock isopropyl alcohol for medical use and home brew my beer and whiskey for drinking. Buying liquor to use for cuts would be expensive.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Alcohol is not really for disinfecting wounds. In a no other option situation so times you have to do what you have to do. The stuff you drinking is not that effective.
> Rubbing alcohol is also not the best choice.


I know spirits are not ideal. They have a few uses though, Definitely as a last resort.
I would use all my medical supplies first before I start splashing Vodka or whisky on open wounds.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wouldn't hydrogen peroxide be a better choice?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry, color me in the "the right tool for the right job" crew as I join in isopropyl alcohol.

By all means store Vodka... but just not for wounds.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Wouldn't hydrogen peroxide be a better choice?


Hydrogen Peroxide is not very shelf stable.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Betadine iodine/Na iodide, in alcohol . That makes the tri-iodide which oxidizes pathogens. Don't drink it.

If you want to use spirits: grain 190, vodka, or 151 rum.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I get where @Jackangus is coming from... your out of normal disinfectants. I would look for high alcohol content to try and break the cell membranes of bacteria. What @rice paddy daddy said: Grain Alcohol.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

double post


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

What's the difference between Isopropyl and Rubbing alcohol?

I thought they were different names for the same stuff.



Jackangus said:


> I'm a paramedic, so I know ideally it would be great to have bags of saline and iodine disentfectant. And I will have that stuff but it has a shelf life.
> I want some liquor for multi reasons and it lasts for a really long time.


You're a paramedic considering using liquor for disinfecting wounds? Have I got that right?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Hi there fellow preppers.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a good idea to get some spirits for wounds. Also good to drink for pain of course.
> What is the best for cleaning wounds? Does higher alcohol level kill more bacteria? from 40% to 50%?
> ...


Get 151 or ever clear if your wanting it for sterilization. The higher the alocohol content the better. You could use any vodka, rum, whiskey, tequila for a quick sterilization...it beats nothing else. It is my understanding that washing to wound with anti bacterial soap and clean water is the best. What you are trying to do is removing surface agitators and then use a surface barrier such as petroleum jelly to keep the wound protected. Then wrap in gauze or clean cloth stripes to add another barrier. Keep it dry and clean afterwards.

On a more long term scale there are two sources you can depend on indefinitely that are great to use after the blood has clotted at the site. These two sources are honey and salt. I have used honey on cuts and it helps. I also use salt and this too works wonders.

https://www.sciencelearn.org.nz/resources/1702-how-honey-heals-wounds

Some additional sources are vinegars, lavender, coconut oil to name a few.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> What's the difference between Isopropyl and Rubbing alcohol?
> 
> I thought they were different names for the same stuff.
> 
> You're a paramedic considering using liquor for disinfecting wounds? Have I got that right?


He is looking for things that he can use that don't have a shelf life. Last resort type products.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> You're a paramedic considering using liquor for disinfecting wounds? Have I got that right?


Yes I am a Paramedic, on my earlier post you must not have read, I did say:

I know spirits are not ideal. They have a few uses though, Definitely as a last resort.
I would use all my medical supplies first before I start splashing Vodka or whisky on open wounds.

It is a complete last resort.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would say the one with the highest alcohol content.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am also not going to get into the other uses for whiskey and such but I will touch on them you know that old saying about feeling sick and using whiskey for medicinal purposes well guess what it actually works the stuff get's in your blood a kills the viruses -no kidding.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> I am also not going to get into the other uses for whiskey and such but I will touch on them you know that old saying about feeling sick and using whiskey for medicinal purposes well guess what it actually works the stuff get's in your blood a kills the viruses -no kidding.


That gives you an excuse to drink it. 
A big one for strong liquor is analgesia. You don't feel that much pain when your drunk.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

actually yes it does and a couple of shots a week actually is good for yah has been shown to lower blood sugar and help with Alzheimer's and other stuff I actually studied the effects now excess drinking is the complete opposite and it horrible for your insides.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I drink a shot of JD and then pour Isopropyl Alcohol on the wound. That way I am covered both inside and out. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I drink a shot of JD and then pour Isopropyl Alcohol on the wound. That way I am covered both inside and out. :tango_face_grin:


I like your style.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Absolute


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Like a few others said, get the highest alcohol content and no added flavors. For minor use you can thin it a little with sterilized water.

I don't store it because I will drink it. Instead I keep extra rubbing alcohol, peroxide and the iodine (forgot the name) that doctors use very often. If you don't have it then I highly recommend that you get wound wash for cleaning a penetrating wound. Its just sterilizated water under pressure.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

